# Not a soap question but...



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I buy a "clarifying lotion" for the face, made of water, witch hazel, alcohol, and baking soda, and would like to save some $$. Name brand is Clxnxque. (Would this also be known as an astringent?)

Does anyone have a recipe to share for something similar? I'm not much for experimenting. I do have the above ingredients on hand.

Thanks so much.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, that would be an astringent. This website has an astringent made with apple cider vinegar and distilled water. http://livesimply.me/2014/04/22/homemade-facial-astringent/
If you want to use what you have, google "homemade astringent using witch hazel" and / or the other ingredients


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you, JudyM.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It would need a preservative of some sort. Otherwise in just a few short days you are rubbing bacteria and other nasties on your face.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

N-Granny, would it smell at that point - you know, so you have a hint that there's a problem? Would putting it in the fridge help?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

One of the recipes I found called for distilled water - for that very reason. Boiled water should work as well, shouldn't it? And small batches. Although it shouldn't contaminate too easily, with rubbing alcohol in it, and a fresh cotton ball each use?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

No you can't smell or see it when bacteria form. By the time you actually see mold the bacteria has been there for quite some time. Any time you add water you need a preservative. Including distilled. This includes the popular DIY room sprays too. The room sprays really bug me. What is the point of cleaning your house and then spraying it with bacteria laden foo-foo? 
Here are a couple links with a little info:
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lotion/talk-it-out-tuesday-preservatives/ 
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2012/01/when-should-you-use-preservative.html


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-bo...preservatives/ 
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.co...servative.html 

LOVE those websites, thanks!


----------

